# Toilet problems......



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

can anyone help... im running out of ideas..........

i have several cats of different ages and ALL litter trained - they all know what it is for and use it. 

My problem is some not all of my cats also use one of our sofa's - which is really digusting and embrassing. they used to do it when we had 2 chairs and a sofa - they wouldnt do it on the sofa we sat on but on both chairs. we got rid of that set and got 2 new sofas we have had them for months now - but again recently they have started to go toilet on the one we dont sit on. 

Im running out of ideas - as i said they all use the litter tray which is in a diffent room - i have cleaned the sofa, steamed it, used nearly all products avaible from pets shops (simple solution etc...) - bleach, washing up liquid, carpet cleaner and ive even moved the room around but nothing seems to stop them. its only 2 maybe 3 of them (we've got 8 - and its not a case of not enough litter trays - they have plently and are cleaned every day)

also the dogs use the sofa to sit on - i thought it might be to get rid of the dog smell but they did it before we got the dogs.

and its not just the males - its 1 male and 1 maybe 2 females.

any ideas much apprieciated - im getting close to getting rid of the sofa - but its handy when people come round.

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi a couple of my cats sometimes wee on our sofa or bed when they are in season,have your cats been done?also when you clean the area with simple solution make sure you soak it really well so it gets right in!and let cushions dry completly before putting on.i have 5 adult cats in at the moment and 2 litter trays,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

you could also put a waterproof sheet under a throw, and remove it for your visitors.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I do sympathise as nothing worse. I have an entire girl who is prone to spraying the cushions on one sofa!

First of all, if you know which cats are doing it then I would get them checked out at the vets to eliminate any UTI problems.

I note you said you have plenty of litter trays - which is great but have you considered trying a different litter in a couple of them. If you are using a clumping - shift to a non-clumping or maybe recycled paper or wood based one. It may be the cats making the mess just don't like the litter you currently use and look to go elsewhere.

Are all your trays open - if so, perhaps buy one hooded or vice versa.

You could try a couple of feliway diffusers (plug ins) around the room to see if that helps.

Good luck.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi a couple of my cats sometimes wee on our sofa or bed when they are in season,have your cats been done?also when you clean the area with simple solution make sure you soak it really well so it gets right in!and let cushions dry completly before putting on.i have 5 adult cats in at the moment and 2 litter trays,


hi -

no my cats arent done - and i have no plans to get them done - with regards to simple solution - ive tried it many times - leaving it to soak in for a few days at a time - it really doesnt stop them. i have 4 or 5 litter trays down at any one time - so thats only 2 cats to a tray.



ChinaBlue said:


> I do sympathise as nothing worse. I have an entire girl who is prone to spraying the cushions on one sofa!
> 
> First of all, if you know which cats are doing it then I would get them checked out at the vets to eliminate any UTI problems.
> 
> ...


Im so glad im not alone...... all cats are well and healthy - ive tried different litters in the past - ive finally settled on wood pellets which they are all happy with and everyone of them uses. thats why i dont know what else to do as they use the tray and know whats its for which is why i dont see why they have the need to use the sofa as well...... i used to have hooded trays but some of the cats didnt like them so use normal ones now - again they are all happy with them.

what are the diffusers like??? could you let me know a bit more about them, thanks.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Im afraid it sounds like a hormonal season thing!only way to stop it is to identify culprit and keep outside when in season,or prevent season with drugs/herbal remedys,or mate!!as you dont want to spay,the males are obviously weeing on top of the girls scent.Its nice to know your not alone with these things my girls have recently had babies so ive had a break from it!but one has just come into season,so im keeping an eyeat least they are not peeing on ya bed!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi 

The feliway diffusers in theory mimic the pheronomes (spelling!) the cat produces and supposedly the plug ins help make them feel calmer and a little less stressed. You can buy them online or at your vets.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the throw with a plastic sheet under is a brill idea as both are easily washable and will retain your sofa suitable for visitors. My settees are both leather and quite easy to clean up, but the throws do sometimes get soiled. Think i'll pinch this idea as both plastic and throw can quickly be chucked into the washer


----------

